# TTS



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

Silver grill and rear diffuser ruin it IMO. Need black edition ASAP.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Having ordered this originally, then being told it will not be available until Spring 15, I am again in two minds whether to change my order from a 2.0t with quattro and sline pack back to this. :?

Looks the nuts and imagine it will drive superbly.

Whilst the looks may be a tame modernisation of the MK2, that interior is fantastic and probably a wonderful place to be.

The wait begins.......


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

What is the trapezoidal patch or window on the inside of the door mirror? Tell-tale for driver to see if the mirror indicator is working?

I also see a metal valve cap with Audi logo. I bet the production ones come with black plastic ones!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

The front grille is very Ford Fiesta


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

brittan said:


> What is the trapezoidal patch or window on the inside of the door mirror? Tell-tale for driver to see if the mirror indicator is working?


The car detects your changing lane and if you have a car in your blind spot the red light comes on to warn you.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Nyxx, I hadn't seen that 'blind-spot-poke-in-the-eye' was available, no doubt an optional extra.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes it's an option, along with lane assist. The TTS at the show we were told had every extra possible on it. BTW no surprise the sat nav is an option also, not standard.

Standard is keyless and engine start button. The wheels btw are 20" but again....


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Electronic handbrake! :? Inevitable I suppose, but I can't say I like 'em.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I sat on that exact car this week, and for all the naysayers, it is a step up from a Mk2, in feel and quality IMO.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> I sat on that exact car this week, and for all the naysayers, it is a step up from a Mk2, in feel and quality IMO.


I don't think anyone is doubting the quality IMO... I'm certainly not fussed about the interior, it's how it looks which is subjective and how it drives that bother me. Quality is a given.


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

It doesn't look massively different from the mk2 at first glance, just more...angular!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I was in Dublin this weekend and met a couple of German Audi engineers in a pub there. One of them was responsible for the development of the TTS el. power seats.

He was rather proud of the result and he thought they were the best seats Audi had ever made in any of their cars (but then - what else would he say :roll: ).

Not much more he could tell me about the car though, but I am very eager to test one when the time comes.


----------



## Pingo (Oct 30, 2013)

I Can't wait to the new TTRS.
:evil: [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

